# Beans and You



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Please select your favorite bean from the options I give. If your willing to mention why it is your favorite I am all ears.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Black bean burgers
Black beans and rice
Spiced black beans over pasta
Spiced black beans on homemade tortillas 
Black bean bannock dipped in a little olive oil vinegar and Parmesan cheese


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Black bean burgers
> Black beans and rice
> Spiced black beans over pasta
> Spiced black beans on homemade tortillas
> Black bean bannock dipped in a little olive oil vinegar and Parmesan cheese


Black bean chili....
Black beans in chicken tortilla soup....
Black beans in my chunky guac...
Black beans.... just black beans....

Tacticalcanuck you and me go together like Black beans and carrots...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Red beans (kidney beans) cause I like to make my 72 hour chilli with them. They cook fast and remain firm.

I also like navy beans - for soups but it was not on your list.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Have had black bean brownies. They are surprisingly good although it does not feel right. I choose great northern because they keep their shape and are very soft. I soak mine in a brine with salt and vinegar for 24 hours before cooking. 

Any recipes out there?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Red Beans, Andouille Sausage and Cajun Rice is one of my favorites...but we eat a lot of Pinto Beans too so they are a close second.

In a grid down situation, lentils may be the most efficient bean to cook as they soften quickly and don't take as much time/water.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah yeah delicious Cajun style. I love red beans and rice. All those spices with refreshing sour cream and green onion on top....it is hard to find good andouille here in Washington so far for me. I am from Texas so I'm picky. Recently I found a pretty good alternative, hot Hungarian sausage, at sunny farms on hwy 101 in sequim wa


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We eat lentils every Monday. The wife is from Peru, that is their custom, to bring prosperity to your house, has worked so far!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Red beans,
Because of the Sir mix a lot song.
Daddy likes a thick ass on a woman.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> We eat lentils every Monday. The wife is from Peru, that is their custom, to bring prosperity to your house, has worked so far!


I love lentils for the no pre soak just cook factor.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Red beans and rice with hot sausage. Mmmmmmmm


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Navy and great northern are my favorites, have hundreds of pounds of them stored.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

None that you listed. Soy beans. Remember that's where most TVP comes from


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I like beans.

And I like bugging in and keeping tight with the family.

But do you really want to be sitting underground in a poorly ventilated Conex Container with four people who just ate beans? You might giveaway your location! Opsec says no beans.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't pick just one. I have it narrowed down to kidney beans and black beans.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not usually name-brand-specific, but BUSH's for sure.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Everybody from Texas eats pinto beans twice a day. Sunday is butter beans or navy beans. Black eyed peas for new years. We dont eat any yankee beans.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

My issues are storage so I'm running my own tests for various reasons like the fun side effects of beans and which are less productive..I don't want to be a game changer for global warming :whew:.. Also which take less water to cook. Lentils are a great alternative or just a diversity in meal choice which is a huge emotional boost just like chocolate or candy are.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Something that strikes my eye is the seemingly less popular kidney bean...I personally plan on stocking a variety but it's interesting to see what will be more rare to find too and thus maybe more popular in war time or whatever the case becomes.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Great Northern Beans. You can plant most beans you buy in the store.

Pork Neckbones/backbones
GNBeans (pre-soaked)
salt
fresh cracked pepper
Liquid Smoke (Hickory) (2-3 TBSP)
Onion
Carrots

Put it all in your crockpot in the morning on high with water to cover.
Or you can pressure cook for about an hour and a half.
YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Everybody from Texas eats pinto beans twice a day. Sunday is butter beans or navy beans. Black eyed peas for new years. We dont eat any yankee beans.


What are Yankee beans?


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Gluten free black bean chocolate cake. Yum. But as a survival bean in the southwest, I would chose pintos, after the native tepary beans. 3 generations ago, my pioneer relatives grew dry land pinto beans in New Mexico. They can be eaten as green beans and then as mature dry beans, with low water use.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Pinto beans and cornbread is awful hard to beat.

Red beans and rice,... yeahhhhh.

Can't make chili without them there kidney beans....

Sunday dinner without green beans just really ain't Sunday dinner (same for Christmas and Thanksgiving).

But black beans, black eyed peas, possum and liver.......... to me are starvation food. When I get down to about 130 pounds, . . . might try em again.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

So, am I the only one that eats Kidney beans straight from the can? Rinse 'em, and eat 'em w/ a spoon. Yum! To be honest, I've never eaten pinto beans that weren't "refried" that I know of. Just haven't made anything that needed them. But I do love Black beans.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My favorite bean is the peanut.

(Peanuts are not nuts, they are legumes)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Love them lentils. A nice Old Testament dummy named Esau traded off his entire birthright to the good guy named Jacob in exchange of a bowl of those things. 
Genesis 25:29-34
29 And Jacob sod pottage: and Esau came from the field, and he was faint: 30 and Esau said to Jacob, Feed me, I pray thee, with that same red pottage; for I am faint: therefore was his name called Edom. 31 And Jacob said, Sell me this day thy birthright. 32 And Esau said, Behold, I am at the point to die: and what profit shall this birthright do to me? 33 And Jacob said, Swear to me this day; and he sware unto him: and he sold his birthright unto Jacob. 34 Then Jacob gave Esau bread and pottage of lentiles; and he did eat and drink, and rose up, and went his way: thus Esau despised his birthright.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I tried some black bean soup once and it was rough going. I barely made it to the little boys room sometimes.
So, it is pinto beans and fried potatoes for me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmmm sorry to hear that. Good black bean soup is pretty hard to beat. Cant imagine what happened on that batch you got.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Everybody from Texas eats pinto beans twice a day. Sunday is butter beans or navy beans. Black eyed peas for new years. We dont eat any yankee beans.


I actually worked in a restaurant in Dallas called the "black eyed pea", sister house was the "Dixie House". Owner developed this chain starting in his 20's. Sold it to some company from England for 45 mil and now lives in Hawaii. Follow your dreams. His name is Gene Street, I worked for his son. How this pertains, I don't care. Just rambling. This was back in the early to mid 80"s


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Interesting story. Have tried both. Black Eyed Pea has never floated my boat. It seems to be yankees trying to figure out how to cook Southern and not having much success with it. Now the Dixie House is much better. Never got a bad meal in one of those places. They just seem to be spread pretty thin as far as locations. Had no idea those two brands were related. Thanks for the scoop on that.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Hmmm sorry to hear that. Good black bean soup is pretty hard to beat. Cant imagine what happened on that batch you got.


It came from the Dept of Agriculture and it was a food giveaway, and it was in a bag. I think somebody tried too hard when they made it, it was pretty stout. 
Too much garlic, too much of something. It did not turn me against it permanently, but it made an impression.

_*And, I was raised on brown beans, fried potatoes and cornbread. It is hard to break an ingrained habit, and it has stuck with me, all through life. *_


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Interesting story. Have tried both. Black Eyed Pea has never floated my boat. It seems to be yankees trying to figure out how to cook Southern and not having much success with it. Now the Dixie House is much better. Never got a bad meal in one of those places. They just seem to be spread pretty thin as far as locations. Had no idea those two brands were related. Thanks for the scoop on that.


I agree, always thought their food at either place was kinda bland, but, they entertain the broader audience. Yankees coming for some real southern cooking. HA,Ha!


----------

